# New Combat Boots



## John Wylie B811502 (25 Oct 2004)

My son just joined the reserves and he was told to soak the new combat boots in hot water and walk in them to break them in?????????????????? Is there a better way???


----------



## D-n-A (25 Oct 2004)

Is there a better way? Not that I know of.

Soaking them in hot water helps to soften up the leather. The only way to break in boots, is to wear them an walk around in them.


----------



## Scott (25 Oct 2004)

I broke them in by walking in them, for a long way.

I am sure that everyone has an idea of how to "better" break in boots, trouble is that it depends on the individual.


----------



## chrisf (25 Oct 2004)

Better way? Of course not, it's the best way! Back in June, I traded in my old combat boots for a new pair. Unfortunately, 2 days later, I was scheduled to fly off for a call out and then a course... which meant painful feet if I didn't break in my boots quick.

I soaked the first pair in hot water for 10 minutes or so, dumped them out, waited a few seconds, dumped the extra drops out, and then wore then for the rest of the day. Just around the house, and out and about, nothing special. Because they were soaked, they were nice and soft... because they were nice and soft, they bent easily, and because of *that* they quickly molded to the shape of my feet.

Repeated the process again the next day with the next pair of boots. Two days later, I was hard at work, with boots that practically as beaten in as my old boots.

Allow for at *least* 8 hours of continous wear while wet, then allow to air dry over the next couple of days, with occasional wearing for period of 10 minutes or so, just to ensure they dry in the shape of your foot.

Also, for socks, most people are foolish enough to try wearing (only) white cotton sport socks in their boots when they first get them... this quickly causes painful blisters. Wear the issued grey wool socks, or better yet, a pair of white cotton sports socks as an inner layer, and a pair of the issued grey wool socks as an outer layer (This won't cause blisters).


----------



## chrisf (25 Oct 2004)

Note that simply wearing them and walking in them also works perfectly well, it just takes a lot longer, and can be a much more painful process. Nothing beats the water method... I didn't know about the water method with my last pair of boots, and they didn't properly break in until a rather long nav march through bogs and streams one cold October night... man were they great after though. 

Walking into the mod tent at the end, soaked up to the waist after falling into a bog hole in the dark was also great fun, as I just happened to walk in behind somone else who was complaining about beng soaked up to their knees...


----------



## bossi (25 Oct 2004)

I'm not certain what's best for our new Goretex boots - all the old methods were for old technology leather ...
Most of the guys around here rely on good old-fashioned walking ...
(which can also be good conditioning, if you throw on a rucksack ...)

For future reference - General tips for leather:

The "hot water" trick goes back to hockey players breaking in their "Tacks" 
(short for Tackaberry leather ... but, I digress ...)
It works, but dries out the leather.

The guy who fixes my goalie pads taught me a new trick for breaking in leather:   shaving cream 
(he learned it during baseball spring training in Florida).
I can't remember the active ingredient, but it works!

Linseed oil was an old favourite for baseball gloves, but leaves them sticky/tacky.

Mink oil works the best on my hockey pads - better than Dubbin.


----------



## Fusaki (25 Oct 2004)

Here's 8 pages of everything you needed to know about Combat Boots:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/19977.0.html

But in a short answer, I like to fill new boots with hot water and let them soak for a bit, then dump the water out and wear them around the house or even in garrison until they dry. Its alot of effort that some guys see as unnecessary, but it does make your boots more comfortable faster then if you had just worked them in by wearing them.

Just make sure you don't wear wet boots if you have to march and distance!!


----------



## chrisf (25 Oct 2004)

The goretex boots seem to be pretty much ready to wear, off the shelf, no break in period required.

Last time I managed to fill mine (Accidentally... apparently I looked quite funny after falling into the stream... and yes, I have a habit of falling into just about anything wet), they took a week to dry.


----------



## Scott (25 Oct 2004)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> The goretex boots seem to be pretty much ready to wear, off the shelf, no break in period required.



They told me that about my brand new JB Goodhue Fire Boots (leather, real gucci) and oh, how I did suffer. No blisters, but painful sore spots, raw soles, pinch points, etc. Once I did get then in some water (Not hard for a firefighter) they worked great. To maintain them I throw loads of mink oil on them and wax on the laces and zippers (Fire boots are normally zippered so that they can be donned/doffed very quickly, the zippers are just an add on that laces to the boot itself) Having said all of this I am in line for a new pair of boots. Firebreaker leather BUNKER BOOTS (Pay attention Aaron White! ;D) They are the exact same as rubbers but made from leather, supposed to be the best thing for a fireman with sore tootsies.


End firefighting rant.


----------



## m_a_c (29 Oct 2004)

I have always just doubled up my socks and wore the boots normally, never bothered with hot water.  I walk enough to get the combat boot broke in fairly fast, usually I just wear them everywhere for the first 2 weeks.  The new gortex boots where ready for use straight out of the box.  I was really impressed with them, other then the surprise of nearly falling on anything remotely wet. LOL    If the new gortex boots cause pain or blisters, apparently they are the wrong size and should be replaced.  Hope this helps.


----------



## bossi (29 Oct 2004)

m_a_c said:
			
		

> I was really impressed with them, other then the surprise of nearly falling on anything remotely wet. LOL



Yup - I and several of my friends have slipped a few times - never had that much trouble in any of my old boots - there must be something wierd about the tread, sole material, or combination thereof ... which is strange, since they're supposed to be for ... cold, wet weather ... hmmm ...


----------



## GerryCan (30 Oct 2004)

I find the best way to break in boots is to use Mink Oil. I hate soaking them and wearing them around for a said period of time. 
Takes too long and the end doesn't seem to justify the means. 
Cover them with mink oil, do a couple good ruck marches and you're good to go.

As for breaking in the Gore-Tex boots or CWWB or whatever.
1. Take them out of the box.
2. Put them in the trash. ;D

I absolutely despise those things. :threat:


----------



## chrisp1j (30 Oct 2004)

I fully support the hot water method. If your son is QOR, then I'm the one who told him that last Weds...


----------



## Gayson (31 Oct 2004)

If the wet weather boots are casusing pain that chances are:

a)They are the wrong size
b)You are wearing the wrong socks.

For example, on the ex I attended after getting my pair I was the radio man on a long dismounted recce.  Half-way through the march I changed my socks, from the new 2 layer sock system to a pair of those older wool socks (I wasnt thinking when I packed).  I found that the WWB are actually sized taking into account that you are wearing the new sock system or something similar.  When I continued on that march I got bunch of pain spots on the back of my feet from the rubbing of the boot.


----------



## GerryCan (31 Oct 2004)

I just find the wet weather boots clunky and either your feet are too hot or too cold, never a happy medium. I'll stick with the mark 3 vibrams.


----------



## Gunnerlove (31 Oct 2004)

I love the new WWB all it needs is a softer sole compound, which I hear the new ones are getting. Best of all they fit my orthotics. I remember the staff in Wainwright trying to make me wear MK3s ah the Army will loath the day they taught my how to write a memo. Of course I live on the Wet coast where they should issue Cadpat gaiters for field use. But that is just my opinion. 

I broke my MK3s in by soaking them in hot water then wearing them with gore-tex socks untill they dried. Helps reduce salt stains right off the bat as the leather is crome tanned so is full of salts.


----------



## rounder (31 Oct 2004)

> My son just joined the reserves and he was told to soak the new combat boots in hot water and walk in them to break them in??? Is there a better way???




    Yes, a hot water soak is the best way. But remember that when he wears them ensure he has a good quality insole (stay away from gel insoles). I recommend a running show insole. Once the boots break in avoid changing the insole as the boot will be broken in for the original insole. This all comes from someone who has feet like a nun.


----------



## kingsumc (5 Jul 2007)

I have a better way, put it in the microwave, trust me, for like 30 secs


----------



## armyvern (5 Jul 2007)

kingsumc said:
			
		

> I have a better way, put it in the microwave, trust me, for like 30 secs



Either way, his boots should have a good shine by now and be quite broken in ...

it's been 3 years.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Jul 2007)

kingsumc said:
			
		

> I have a better way, put it in the microwave, trust me, for like 30 secs



DO NOT put your boots in the microwave. You stand a chance of ruining both.

kingsumc,

Why would we trust you? You have two posts. One about how you just passed the CFAT, and the other here, on how to break in combat boots. Please forgive us if we're a little sceptical of any advice you may give, regarding the military. At least wait until your sworn in and issued your uniform, before you try to try to pass on pointers about it's wear and care.

If I've missed something in your past, that points to anything military, perhaps filling in your profile might have helped avoid the confusion.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (6 Jul 2007)

kingsumc said:
			
		

> I have a better way, put it in the microwave, trust me, for like 30 secs



This technique works for breaking-in cats, too!   >


----------



## kingsumc (7 Jul 2007)

recceguy said:
			
		

> DO NOT put your boots in the microwave. You stand a chance of ruining both.
> 
> kingsumc,
> 
> ...



Again...I am sure no one has to be in the military to try this technique, well I've tried that technique to my boots. I am currently studying in police foundation, this course requires me to wear a police uniform (college's own design) and boots and the technique I was trying to teach you guys came from my professor, he is a retired cop ( yes, a former E.T.F member) so for sure this method works. Beside, I forget to tell you guys an important step to do the technique, use a slightly wet towel to cover the boot.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Jul 2007)

I would think that there'd be a problem with the metal eyelets on the boots.Microwaves don't like having any metal put into them.


----------



## BernDawg (7 Jul 2007)

So by using a wet towel in the microwave you would be steaming the boots so it would be much safer just to soak them in hot water anyway. BTW I've done it several times the other option is to wear the new boots on really hot days and sweat them into shape but this is more time consuming.


----------



## 2 Cdo (7 Jul 2007)

GerryCan said:
			
		

> I find the best way to break in boots is to use Mink Oil. I hate soaking them and wearing them around for a said period of time.
> Takes too long and the end doesn't seem to justify the means.
> Cover them with mink oil, do a couple good ruck marches and you're good to go.
> 
> ...



Excellent advice, even if it does come from a member of the RCR!


----------



## TN2IC (11 Jul 2007)

GerryCan said:
			
		

> As for breaking in the Gore-Tex boots or CWWB or whatever.
> 1. Take them out of the box.
> 2. Put them in the trash. ;D
> 
> I absolutely despise those things. :threat:





I know it's old... but still.....


----------



## CF_Lifer (23 Jul 2007)

Best way to break them in when you get onto BMQ? I'm scheduled for Sept.10/07 @ St. Jean, but...I have no idea if I'll be issued Mk.IIIs, or WWBs. I'd imagine I'm going to have a very, very short time to attempt anything on them, before I start wearing them daily.


----------



## mudrecceman (24 Jul 2007)

kingsumc said:
			
		

> Again...I am sure no one has to be in the military to try this technique, well I've tried that technique to my boots. I am currently studying in police foundation, this course requires me to wear a police uniform (college's own design) and boots and the technique I was trying to teach you guys came from my professor, he is a retired cop ( yes, a former E.T.F member) so for sure this method works. Beside, I forget to tell you guys an important step to do the technique, use a slightly wet towel to cover the boot.



 My tinfoil hat and the little combat boots gremlins in my closet don't think this would work.  

30 seconds on a microwave?  What type of microwave?  They all have different power.  Should it rotate them like it does my little salmon steaks I take for lunch??


----------



## ProPatria031 (24 Jul 2007)

I got used MKIII in basic so they were already broken in. yes they were broken in to other feet but it took me a lot less time then people with brand new boots to break them to my feet so ask the QM if hes got used boots. I had a lot of buddies do the water trick and it works. and once you pass your 3s course get a boot chit and slap some vibrams on those MKIII or better yet buy some Magnums or other aftermarket combat boots.

 :cheers:


----------



## ForsterFB (27 Nov 2007)

the old mid calf parade boots does anyone know if they're csa approved?


----------



## JBoyd (27 Nov 2007)

I have a question... why does one need a trick or tip to break in new boots? why doesn't he/she break them in the good ol' fashion way... wear them . I may not have experience breaking in the type combat boots in particular you are refering to, however I have broken in many pairs of steel toe work boots of varying design, along with a couple pairs of combat's from my cadet days. Personally when I get blisters I just put a band-aid over em and keep on going, After all what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger right?


----------



## armyvern (27 Nov 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> I have a question... why does one need a trick or tip to break in new boots? why doesn't he/she break them in the good ol' fashion way... wear them . I may not have experience breaking in the type combat boots in particular you are refering to, however I have broken in many pairs of steel toe work boots of varying design, along with a couple pairs of combat's from my cadet days. Personally when I get blisters I just put a band-aid over em and keep on going, After all what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger right?



Uhhh no.

The problem is that many pers are not entitled to certain types of footwear until AFTER they have sucessfully completed BMQ/BOTP.

Then are finding themselves immediately placed on an SQ, CAP etc, and going immediately into the field humping rucks DAILY & OFTEN with brand new boots. It's a far cry from "cadet days", and any way to break them in before having to do damage to your feet ... is only better for the soldier in the long run.


----------



## armyvern (27 Nov 2007)

ForsterFB said:
			
		

> the old mid calf parade boots does anyone know if they're csa approved?



Mid calf parade boots??

I know not of what you speak.

Do you mean the ankle boots (ie Parade Boots)?? If so, not CSA approved ... but they do meet certain CSA specs. They are steel toed, but are NOT safety boots.

Do you mean the old SSF boots (these are the only ones that come to mind when I think parade/mid calf)?? If so ... no, they are not CSA approved and do not meet CSA specs.


----------



## mudgunner49 (27 Nov 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Mid calf parade boots??
> 
> I know not of what you speak.
> 
> ...



Garrison boots???


blake


----------



## armyvern (27 Nov 2007)

mudgunner49 said:
			
		

> Garrison boots???
> 
> 
> blake



Yeah, but I already answered the same question specific to "garrison boots" in another thread this morning ... which is now locked.


----------



## DirtyDog (27 Nov 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> I have a question... why does one need a trick or tip to break in new boots? why doesn't he/she break them in the good ol' fashion way... wear them . I may not have experience breaking in the type combat boots in particular you are refering to, however I have broken in many pairs of steel toe work boots of varying design, along with a couple pairs of combat's from my cadet days. Personally when I get blisters I just put a band-aid over em and keep on going, After all what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger right?



Band-Aid on a blister?  Not a good solution.  In fact, it could (most likely) make it worse.

The rest of your post has already been adressed for it's faults.


----------



## scoutfinch (27 Nov 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> After all what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger right?



No.  An injured soldier is an injured soldier.  Not a stronger soldier.  I know many damn fine soldiers whose careers were ended due to knees and ankles wearing out in the days when 'soldiering on' was the only option in the training regime.  

There are times and places when it is necessary to 'soldier on'.  But I would counsel you that proper preparation is the best way to avoid injuries.  And treating injuries is the best way to get rid of injuries.  And ignoring injuries is the best way to ensure that injuries last much longer than they need.  So, prepare yourself and your boots so as to avoid injuries in the first place.


----------



## Armymedic (27 Nov 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> After all what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger right?



If you come into my UMS, the swift kick to the nuts I will give you for being stupid will not kill you....you'll just wish you were dead.


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Nov 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> If you come into my UMS, the swift kick to the nuts I will give you for being stupid will not kill you....you'll just wish you were dead.


Why kick to the nuts when you can give a cock-punch?  After all, they are more accurate.


Oh, wait, I see: what better way to trial the new boots than to dish out the junk-kicks.

Nevermind, carry on.  ;D


----------



## ProPatria031 (2 Feb 2008)

LMAO cant agree with you more, I believe in why wait for the injury to happen when you can prevent it from happening in the first place, save you a lot of days off T-CAT, some units just let you wear your own boots now and just not care ( one thing 3 RCR is good for   ). My favs are Mk III vibram, or 5.11 HRT


----------



## M.Gilbert (21 Sep 2008)

I just joined 1RNBR in Fredericton and was issued 2 pairs of the old leather hard rubber soul Mark 3's.  Since I've only had them on for about 72 hours they are still very stiff.  My senior officer recommended the hot water method so I think I'll give it a shot.  The boots fit fine and I'm using the issue black cotton and green wool socks together.   But they do seem to pinch around the top of the foot.  

I just realized this is an old post but I'll still report back with how I made out.  I'm definitely going to pick up a pair of "good" insoles.  Any recommendations on which brand of insoles?


----------



## BernDawg (21 Sep 2008)

Spenco green neoprene top  yellow bottom.  Fit to your foot size and may be avail at the MIR for free.


----------



## M.Gilbert (22 Sep 2008)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Spenco green neoprene top  yellow bottom.  Fit to your foot size and may be avail at the MIR for free.



Thank you MCpl.


----------



## BernDawg (22 Sep 2008)

Cheers and nicknames are fine on the forum.  

Bern


----------

